# 12 Survival Uses for Trash Bags



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

If you think trash bags are not useful for much more than taking the garbage out, it is time to think again. Trash bags actually have a lot more to offer than one might initially think. Should improvising uses for trash bags not be high on your list of things to do, no worries because 12 uses for trash bags are listed below!

1. Trash bags work great for water protection whether it is your stuff or yourself that is in need of protecting. To keep items dry, place them in trash bags and seal those bags with duct tape. You can also use a trash bag to line the inside of your pack. Tying a knot may or may not work, depending on how tightly you are able to close it, but in the absence of duct tape, a knot is better than nothing! To keep yourself dry, cut holes in a trash bag for your head and arms and wear it like a poncho.










2. Keeping warm is also possible with a trash bag. In the event of freezing temperatures or even hypothermia, you can curl up in a trash bag or wear one poncho style to keep warm. Since trash bags are not made of breathable material, the body heat you are able to produce will be locked in to keep you warm.










3. If cold is what you need instead, such as in situations that demand a cold compress, pack a trash bag with ice, snow, or even frigid water to create a compress. Seal with duct tape to prevent leaks or tie in a secure knot.

4. Should you be faced with an injury that needs to be protected from the elements, such as a cut, you can create a bandage with a trash bag that will give you that protection. Be sure to sterilize your trash bag first as well as the injury beneath it, then tape the bag in place.

5. If bleeding is profuse, a trash bag tourniquet can help stop it. Simply tie a trash bag above the wound to stop bleeding.

6. Rope is always necessary to have in a survival situation, and if times get tough, you can tie trash bags together to make rope.

7. When it comes time for rest, trash bags can come in handy there as well. Not only can they be used as ground cover to keep your body from getting cold and absorbing moisture from the ground, but they can also double as padding. Simply fill a couple of trash bags with leaves and tie closed for a makeshift mattress.










8. You can also seek shelter under a trash bag. This can include a-frame shelter made with sticks and trash bags, a tube tent, and more.










9. Food can also be acquired through the use of a trash bag, such as catching fish by using a trash bag as a net and dipping it into water to scoop fish (or even bait fish if you happen to have a pole but no bait) out.

10. Trash bags can also be used to house food items. Simply place food inside and tie closed to protect food from rain and other pests. Acquiring drinking water can also be done with a trash bag by dipping it into water and transporting that water to your filtration station. Avoid scented bags and those treated with insecticide for these purposes!










11. When running water is absent, a trash bag can be placed in your toilet bowl for the removal and transport of waste. It can also be placed in a bucket or other similar location for a makeshift toilet.










12. Add a trash bag to a stick to make a flag. Wave it to get attention when you are in need of help or to signal someone from afar.










When considering the type of trash bags to purchase, go for something durable. A cheap trash bag is better than no trash bag at all, but chances are a cheap trash bag will let you down. Purchasing unscented/insecticide free bags is also something to consider because if you are in close quarters with them, the smell and chemicals can be overpowering or even toxic and may saturate your clothes or alter the smell of food. All in all, the benefits of trash bags make them worthwhile to have in a survival situation, and if you cannot find a use for them in that scenario, you can always use them for their intended purpose of taking out the trash.


----------

